# Keaton Beach



## ts3600 (Mar 18, 2015)

While home in Perry to see my family, my best friend growing up and I decided to hit the flats on Saturday.  The bite is on!  We caught our limit in less than 2 hrs.  Lost some hugh trout at the boat and caught a lot of shorts.  The next couple weeks will be on fire!


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 18, 2015)

Were you fishing the flats or the creeks?   Has the grass started to green up yet?


----------



## cableguychris (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you know what the water temp was?


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 18, 2015)

Sounds like I need to make a trip down that way. Last I heard the fish were still in the creeks.


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 19, 2015)

bhdawgs said:


> Were you fishing the flats or the creeks?   Has the grass started to green up yet?



Flats between Yates creek and Keaton.  Water was stained so couldn't tell about the grass


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 19, 2015)

cableguychris said:


> Do you know what the water temp was?



It was in the 60s depending the depth


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 19, 2015)

georgia_hunter said:


> Sounds like I need to make a trip down that way. Last I heard the fish were still in the creeks.


No they are out of creeks and hungry.  Most boats was fishing 2 to 3 feet and not doing much.  We was 3 to 5 and wearing them out!  Gulp in new penny, and disco dawn was the two best colors.  Also caught bigger fish on a chartreuse Paul Brown plug.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 19, 2015)

Heading for Steinhatchee tomorrow afternoon, fishing Saturday, maybe Sunday. We'll be hanging out a Sea Hag Saturday night, if anyones therecoe on by and say hello.


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 20, 2015)

pottydoc said:


> Heading for Steinhatchee tomorrow afternoon, fishing Saturday, maybe Sunday. We'll be hanging out a Sea Hag Saturday night, if anyones therecoe on by and say hello.



Good luck, let us know how yall do...


----------



## ts3600 (Mar 20, 2015)

pottydoc said:


> Heading for Steinhatchee tomorrow afternoon, fishing Saturday, maybe Sunday. We'll be hanging out a Sea Hag Saturday night, if anyones therecoe on by and say hello.



They just had a tourney and winning trout was 6.5 lbs!
Big ones are bitting


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 24, 2015)

Any reports from the weekend ???    I am gonna head down April 2nd


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 24, 2015)

We headed to our bsb spots Saturday. Weather was good, water clear, fishing sucked. There weren't even any grunts. I've fished that area for 18 years, and there was always at least grunts there. One of my buddies fished the same general area, same thing for him. A very few bsb's, nothing else. I think the red tide must have hit that area really hard. Gonna dive it when we go back on 4-2 and see what it looks like. Inshore the trout were scattered, but the redfish were on fire. Two of the boats with us caught their limit, plus about 25 more for each boat. all on artificials.  Water was 68 early, and warmed up to close to 70 as the day went on. Bdawg, we need to meet up on that weekend. First round is on me.


----------



## junebug1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Fished the last two weekends out of Keaton. caught our limits the first weekend around oyster bars and creek mouths. fishing was slow this past weekend for us. caught fish from 4-8 feet of water. plugs and gulp on the bottom. we had to fish slow to get a bite. when you find them put the power pole down and fish that area good. good luck!


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 26, 2015)

pottydoc said:


> We headed to our bsb spots Saturday. Weather was good, water clear, fishing sucked. There weren't even any grunts. I've fished that area for 18 years, and there was always at least grunts there. One of my buddies fished the same general area, same thing for him. A very few bsb's, nothing else. I think the red tide must have hit that area really hard. Gonna dive it when we go back on 4-2 and see what it looks like. Inshore the trout were scattered, but the redfish were on fire. Two of the boats with us caught their limit, plus about 25 more for each boat. all on artificials.  Water was 68 early, and warmed up to close to 70 as the day went on. Bdawg, we need to meet up on that weekend. First round is on me.




Sounds good.  PM me next week before you head down.


----------



## teethdoc (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm going to be passing through the Hatch this weekend, but not long enough to fish. Just showing my kids around and grabbing some grub at Roy's.  Wish I had half a day to get out on the water.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 26, 2015)

teethdoc said:


> I'm going to be passing through the Hatch this weekend, but not long enough to fish. Just showing my kids around and grabbing some grub at Roy's.  Wish I had half a day to get out on the water.


Why roys? I've only ate there once but it was horrible, best thing there was the salad bar and I'm a meatatarian.


----------



## teethdoc (Mar 26, 2015)

Family tradition.  It's a sentimental thing.  I've been eating there since it opened.  My grandparents lived in Steinhatchee until the mid 90's and we always are at Roys.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 26, 2015)

I spent many summers there as a kid back in the 90s when you could see through the cracks in the plank floor to the pilings below (Roys)... do you remember that teethdoc?


----------



## 2degrees (Mar 28, 2015)

Are there any good lodging places that are for rent dutting the last week of May?


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 28, 2015)

2degrees said:


> Are there any good lodging places that are for rent dutting the last week of May?



Check with Sea Hag. I don't know if they have anything, but Charlie owns a bunch or rental stuff.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 28, 2015)

grouper throat said:


> I spent many summers there as a kid back in the 90s when you could see through the cracks in the plank floor to the pilings below (Roys)... do you remember that teethdoc?



Don't know if teethdoc does, but I do. The food is defiantly not what not used to be, but when we rolled by there Saturday evening about 6:00 it was packed.


----------



## teethdoc (Mar 29, 2015)

pottydoc said:


> Don't know if teethdoc does, but I do. The food is defiantly not what not used to be, but when we rolled by there Saturday evening about 6:00 it was packed.



I rember the old days.  We are there Saturday and the food was ok, not bad, not great, just ok.  It's hard to beat the view and the sunset was fabulous.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 30, 2015)

The crowds were a lot less then, also. That was before all the Ga. boys found it.


----------



## Bama Stan (Mar 31, 2015)

Roy Deals in Perry. Much mobetta food.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Apr 7, 2015)

Any new fishing reports. I'm heading down Thursday and plan on fishing the weekend .


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bama Stan said:


> Roy Deals in Perry. Much mobetta food.



Through these doors pass "the finest people in the world"


----------



## twtabb (Apr 7, 2015)

No wonder Deals is crowded. Ya'll keep telling everybody about it online. I thought is was " finest people in the world walk through them doors".
My 78 year old dad almost got us thrown out of there last time I was down there.
They got some nice music in there to.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 7, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> Through these doors pass "the finest people in the world"



I'll have to give it a try next time I'm down that way, I usually eat at the Dixie grill in perry.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 7, 2015)

twtabb said:


> No wonder Deals is crowded. Ya'll keep telling everybody about it online. I thought is was " finest people in the world walk through them doors".
> My 78 year old dad almost got us thrown out of there last time I was down there.
> They got some nice music in there to.



Haven't been there in a while.  I think the sign says something to the effect that the finest people in world comes through this door or maybe its that door.  Either way it was there in the late 60s. Don't know how long before that.  

If you like raw oysters worth the stop. We use to stop there a lot when we fished out the Fenholloway.

As for the fishing out of Keaton's the reports I have been getting the last few days would best be described as spotty.  Good one day poor the next.

But as they say you a'int gonna catchem on the couch.


----------

